# spicer tanny parts



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone know where to get parts for a spicer tranny out of a 416 cat? Hopefully in ontario?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.domar.ca/

try these guys thats what i have found so far they are in woodbridge and rexdale


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

PlatinumService;1223899 said:


> http://www.domar.ca/
> 
> try these guys thats what i have found so far they are in woodbridge and rexdale


cool thanks!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

any luck with that place?


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

actually they were to get back to us same day and not a peep outa them!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

oh that sucks!

did you end up getting your issue solved?


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

nope still looking for parts, got this bigass 416 taking up room in my shop!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Isn't there a Cat dealer near you?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Did u try headwater equipment out west? They have always treated us great, and give us great prices when compared to CAT


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

DGODGR;1229176 said:


> Isn't there a Cat dealer near you?


yes they offered me a reconditioned transmission using NON cat parts for $10,000.00
re and re is extra


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1229637 said:


> Did u try headwater equipment out west? They have always treated us great, and give us great prices when compared to CAT


going to give them a try Monday...Thanks!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

rooferdave;1230376 said:


> yes they offered me a reconditioned transmission using NON cat parts for $10,000.00
> re and re is extra


$10,000.... ouch! I hope that includes R&R. I had a $2 snap ring fail, on my 416C at about 6,500 hours, and I had the Cat dealer fix it. It cost about $6,000 dollars for the repair. This included R&R of the transmission. They replaced a couple of gears, the shaft that the snap ring was on and the AWD clutch. While this was a lot of money it still is much less than $10k. BTW the machine has over 12,000 hours and I have not had any other transmission issues. If the same failure occured on my "B" model it would have been much less to repair (the AWD shaft was external, like a PTO, on that machine). 
You said that you are looking for parts. Do you already have the transmission out? Have you considered used or reman? My Cat dealer has a subsidiary called Second Steel. They sell used parts. You might check with them. If you get Rock & Dirt or Machinery Trader you should be able to find adds for slavage components, reman transmissions, and parts too. Are you willing to work with a supplier who is out of your area or do you require local service?
What are the symptoms that you are trying to repair, or what has made you decide that you need to rebuild it (I assume that's why you are looking for parts)?
What is re?


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

DGODGR;1231130 said:


> $10,000.... ouch! I hope that includes R&R. I had a $2 snap ring fail, on my 416C at about 6,500 hours, and I had the Cat dealer fix it. It cost about $6,000 dollars for the repair. This included R&R of the transmission. They replaced a couple of gears, the shaft that the snap ring was on and the AWD clutch. While this was a lot of money it still is much less than $10k. BTW the machine has over 12,000 hours and I have not had any other transmission issues. If the same failure occured on my "B" model it would have been much less to repair (the AWD shaft was external, like a PTO, on that machine).
> You said that you are looking for parts. Do you already have the transmission out? Have you considered used or reman? My Cat dealer has a subsidiary called Second Steel. They sell used parts. You might check with them. If you get Rock & Dirt or Machinery Trader you should be able to find adds for slavage components, reman transmissions, and parts too. Are you willing to work with a supplier who is out of your area or do you require local service?
> What are the symptoms that you are trying to repair, or what has made you decide that you need to rebuild it (I assume that's why you are looking for parts)?
> What is re?


your issue sounds like what happened to me, (snap ring let go) Tranny is out and dissassembled.. forward and reverse clutch drum are mushroomed, reverse plates are fused in the drum, need a drum and an idle gear and the gear below it,too tired to post pics but I can tommorrow I have a list and factory #'s if anyone has a good place to get them. I am willing to purchase anywhere have staff to do labour on hand


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-CAT-416C-4x4-Transmission-W0QQAdIdZ260402224


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks I have actually spoken to Vince a few times, that one is a turner I belive and will not match up to mine, nice of you to point it out, thanks again


----------

